
US elections has the lowest voter turnout in the free world - everlost
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_turnout#International_differences
======
finid
It's just about 50%, which is kinda low. I think that's because people didn't
really like the options available.

[http://globalnews.ca/news/3054505/u-s-presidential-
election-...](http://globalnews.ca/news/3054505/u-s-presidential-
election-2016-voter-turnout-drops-to-near-50-per-cent/)

~~~
MulliMulli
Wow, that is low. Here in Germany it's usually between 70-80%.

------
MulliMulli
Does anyone have the number for this election?

~~~
everlost
It's still being tabulated, but you can get a glimpse here -
[http://www.electproject.org/2016g](http://www.electproject.org/2016g)

